# plums



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jun 6, 2012)

today when i was eating a plum and holding monstruo he came over and ate some plum. It was very strange because only adult tegus eat fruit. Are plums good for tegus or are they bad for them


----------



## got10 (Jun 6, 2012)

i have fed my tegus plums with no ill results


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks i asked because i didnt see plums on food list but now i see there ok


----------



## got10 (Jun 6, 2012)

You'll see alot of foods not on the list for feeding them it still hit or miss with these guys


----------



## larissalurid (Jun 9, 2012)

Young ones can like fruit too. No harm in giving them any, and plums are ok. :]


----------



## james.w (Jun 9, 2012)

monstruo-the-tegu said:


> today when i was eating a plum and holding monstruo he came over and ate some plum. *It was very strange because only adult tegus eat fruit.* Are plums good for tegus or are they bad for them



Where did you come up with this information??


----------

